# Where can I buy Rescue Remedy for pets?



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

My cat has had various outbreaks of cystitis and I'd like to try Rescue Remedy for pets (alongside vet's treatment). Does anyone know where I can buy it? Also, do I just use it during a flare up or does it need to be used all the time. Thinking about putting behind her ears or applying to my hand and stroking it over her.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Uncanny - I have been looking for exactly the same . You can find the normal rescue remedy in boots and the likes. And according to the bach flower website you can use the rescue remedy for animals though it contains alcohol. http://www.bachfloweressences.co.uk/pdf/leaflets/animal.pdf

Now I am not that keen on giving animals alcohol (even if it is only two drops) and I cannot find the pet version in the UK. I can find something similar in Germany without alcohol specifically formulated for cats and other animals, so will be following this thread with interest!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

i know a few breeders who use the one from the chemist. i have never tried it myself, for my cats.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ive always bought mine from a usa site..

however in the meantime these would be a decent alternative...

Greenlife exam stress granules

Greenlife rest and relax granules

Greenlife 5 flower remedy granules


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I have found the one I get from Germany here: Canina Petvital Bach-Flower-Therapy No.1 - Emergency -. Same thing just a different company.

Not a liquid though but little globules. No alcohol!


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there

I have a friend who has a female cat who is weeing everywhere. Suspected cystitis and has been given meds by the vet this morning. I recommended rescue remedy to her and wondered what the update was on this post. Good results?

~x~


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

You can get Rescue remedy from Boots! its actually called Bach Rescue remedy and comes in a little yellow box. Look for it in the homeopathic section in Boots.

If she has cystitus it maybe stress related but it can also be caused by too much dried food being fed. Try and up the content of quality wet foods and maybe provide her with a water fountain which will encourage her to drink more.

Hope that helps!

Izzie


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for that. Sorry, I know where to buy it but was wondering if the lady with the cat who had cystitis had success with it. I don't know what my friend feeds her cat actually, but that's a fair point well made so I will ask.

Thanks

~x~


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Zyklene works very well too as my cat hasn't had a bout of cystitis since she's been on it.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Healing herbs ( 01873 890218 ) Healing Herbs - Bach Flower Remedies sell granules which have been doubly dosed with Bach Rescue Remedy and are of course alcohol free. They charge £4.95 plus £3 p+p


----------

